# Snakes eye after shed.



## Wrockett06 (9 mo ago)

My snake didn't shed in full and had some skin left on his neck and head and his left eye still looked glazed and had a bit of skin around the edge. I put him in a bath for 15 minutes and the shed around neck and head came off but his eye still doesn't look right and still has the skin on the edge of it. Not sure what to do and a bit worried.


----------



## Malc (Oct 27, 2009)

What species of snake ????

And can you upload some clear pictures


----------



## Wrockett06 (9 mo ago)

Malc said:


> What species of snake ????
> 
> And can you upload some clear pictures


I made a new post with pictures and it's a hog Island boa


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

Don't stress. 
The worst thing you can do is to try to remove it. Unless you know what you are doing you risk damaging the eye.
Correct the humidity before the next shed and the spectacle will come off with the next shed.


----------



## Wrockett06 (9 mo ago)

ian14 said:


> Don't stress.
> The worst thing you can do is to try to remove it. Unless you know what you are doing you risk damaging the eye.
> Correct the humidity before the next shed and the spectacle will come off with the next shed.


Ok thanks


----------



## Malc (Oct 27, 2009)

Wrockett06 said:


> I made a new post with pictures and it's a hog Island boa


The image isn't showing up, no worries as you have already stated what species the snake is, and as Ian has stated, keep calm and just sort out the humidity issue in it enclosure for next time. You may find the snake will go into another shedding cycle sooner than normal in a bid to remove the stuck eye shield naturally.

There are means to removing a stick eye shield, but like all procedures there is a risk attached to them. If you can post up details on how you have the enclosure set up, the heating used, etc then people can advise you on what may need changing


----------



## Wrockett06 (9 mo ago)

Malc said:


> The image isn't showing up, no worries as you have already stated what species the snake is, and as Ian has stated, keep calm and just sort out the humidity issue in it enclosure for next time. You may find the snake will go into another shedding cycle sooner than normal in a bid to remove the stuck eye shield naturally.
> 
> There are means to removing a stick eye shield, but like all procedures there is a risk attached to them. If you can post up details on how you have the enclosure set up, the heating used, etc then people can advise you on what may need changing


I can't remember the exact size but I think the enclosure is about 5ft by 2ft, I have a heat lamp on one side and a UV light. Since the shed I started misting his enclosure more.


----------



## Malc (Oct 27, 2009)

You sound a bit vague - most people will rattle off the complete set up including the substrate used (or better still insert an image - use the icon next to the camera icon in the format bar - ) 

When you say "heat lamp" is that a true lamp that gives out visible light like a spotlight, or a ceramic heater. Is it thermostatically controlled? what substrate are you using? if its a lamp do you run the heating 24/7 or are you turning that off at nigh and thus leaving the snake without a heat source over night ?


----------



## Wrockett06 (9 mo ago)

Malc said:


> You sound a bit vague - most people will rattle off the complete set up including the substrate used (or better still insert an image - use the icon next to the camera icon in the format bar - )
> 
> When you say "heat lamp" is that a true lamp that gives out visible light like a spotlight, or a ceramic heater. Is it thermostatically controlled? what substrate are you using? if its a lamp do you run the heating 24/7 or are you turning that off at nigh and thus leaving the snake without a heat source over night ?





Malc said:


> You sound a bit vague - most people will rattle off the complete set up including the substrate used (or better still insert an image - use the icon next to the camera icon in the format bar - )
> 
> When you say "heat lamp" is that a true lamp that gives out visible light like a spotlight, or a ceramic heater. Is it thermostatically controlled? what substrate are you using? if its a lamp do you run the heating 24/7 or are you turning that off at nigh and thus leaving the snake without a heat source over night ?





Malc said:


> You sound a bit vague - most people will rattle off the complete set up including the substrate used (or better still insert an image - use the icon next to the camera icon in the format bar - )
> 
> When you say "heat lamp" is that a true lamp that gives out visible light like a spotlight, or a ceramic heater. Is it thermostatically controlled? what substrate are you using? if its a lamp do you run the heating 24/7 or are you turning that off at nigh and thus leaving the snake without a heat source over night ?


It's a ceramic heat lamp that is thermostatically controlled. I lower the temperature by a few degrees at night but don't turn is off completely. The substrate is aspen.


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

I would change the substrate to bark chip, this has humidity far better than aspen.


----------



## Malc (Oct 27, 2009)

Wrockett06 said:


> It's a ceramic heat lamp that is thermostatically controlled. I lower the temperature by a few degrees at night but don't turn is off completely. The substrate is aspen.


Just to save confusion, what you are using is a CHE, or Ceramic Heat Emitter, it's not a "lamp". As Ian has mentioned, you would be better off with a substrate that holds a little more humidity. Beech chippings, or a coco husk product like Reptichip would work well.


----------

